# Looking for this sound effect?



## robisc (Oct 2, 2008)

This is the first year for me to do a home haunt and am still planning and trying to get the details down right, I have now been searching for music and sound effects for the last couple days and pretty much have everything I want except for one sound I want for my finale. It is a loud alarm, kind of an industrial fire alarm type sound, this site has a video where he uses it in a scene, you can check it out near the bottom of this linked page, see the "night time walkthru" video, the sound is at around the 1:23 minute mark. I have tried to contact the owner of this site and haunt but the contact page doesn't work, also I have looked on the net seemingly everywhere and can't find this effect, any help would be greatly appreciated.

link to site with video
http://www.ghostsofhalloween.com/haunts/2005/


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Stand by...let me see what I have...


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Try this...

http://www.4shared.com/file/60680258/1948b37/Alarm3.html If you need it looped a few times let me know.

Melty


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is the same sound with a pitch change...

http://www.4shared.com/file/65391924/cc1f4efb/Alarm3slowandlow.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/65391938/dcb23391/Alarm3lowpitch.html


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's what I have... similar, but not the same:

http://halloween.necrobones.com/sounds/klaxon1.wav

and at half-speed:

http://halloween.necrobones.com/sounds/klaxon1_halfspeed.wav


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

great sounds guys! im going to have to use one of these in my final hallway this year!


----------



## robisc (Oct 2, 2008)

Great job guys, that will work. Thanks again.


----------

